# Three Frame Medium Nuc Plans/Dimensions?



## scottr08 (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone know the dimensions I would need for a 3 frame medium nuc? I plan on having a drilled hole for an entrance, so I wouldn't need a entrance on the bottom board. I would like a migratory style top.

If anyone has built these before, could you send me pictures? How much did the materials cost?


Thanks,

Scott 
Northern Neck Oyster Company


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I did mine half of the beesource 6 frame box. 
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/double-3-frame-brood-hive-usda/
This is for deep frames.
Kingfisher


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

You could also use a regular hive body with 2 dividers to make up 3 frame nucs. The benefit is that the next door neighbors will help to keep the others warm. I use 1/4" ply for dividers.

If you're making butt joints use 1x8x6. Cut the sides at 19 7/8 and the front and back at 14 3/4. You'll have about 3 inches of waste.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

You need 5" to maintain the same frame spacing you have in a 10 frame. 3 frame widths (3 x 1.375") plus 7/8". The 7/8" is the same amount you have left over if you push all the frames together on one side of a 10 frame.


----------



## scottr08 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'll probably make it a bit on the larger side to make sure the frames fit. I'm willing to deal with a little burr comb.


----------

